# How convincing are you?



## Firedrake (May 16, 2011)

Ok how did you manage to convince your partners to let you keep what you keep? And how long did it take them to start cooing over every little hatchie they saw?


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 16, 2011)

I didnt, I became single PMSL.......


----------



## Eddie2257 (May 16, 2011)

i think it depends what you want, see if you want a spotted python than you can say it only gets small, when i got my first coastal and told mum it would only get about 4ft its now 5ft and still growing lol. also told her i would get the one but came home with two lol.


----------



## welchy94 (May 16, 2011)

dad moved out and mum feel inlove with a cute lil behaved coastal!! after doing some work experience at parks!! volunteering at a wildlife park and haveing owned a blue tounge for at least two years before i got my snake!! 
good luck man go something easy and smallish they will come around haha
cheers Ryan


----------



## mad_at_arms (May 16, 2011)

I already had a beardie when I met my girlfriend, she was freaked out at first. However after about 3 months, she made me so proud when she walked in the bedroom holding him ever so gently. Now I am working on her dislike for geckos, she is from a south pacific island and geckos are absolutely every where. I was dismayed to see people shooing them out of their homes with brooms and sometimes even flyspray!!


----------



## hypochondroac (May 16, 2011)

Screw permission. Are we still living in the 50's?


----------



## Daryl_H (May 16, 2011)

plant the idea and let them think its there idea!!! works every time just some take longer than others


----------



## Darkhorse (May 16, 2011)

Took about 6 months to get my hubby to agree to getting a stimson's - now i have 2 stimmies and a darwin!!!


----------



## Firedrake (May 16, 2011)

Haha wish that would work, first time I asked I got 'no and don't ask again' from my bf -_- However he's decided a frog is ok? I still think if he saw a hatchie and got to hold it, after a while he'd be asking me for one...his reason is that he wants a dog and snakes don't interest him, I can have one he just won't be living with me :S

I want a Stimson and there are so many reasons to get one and hardly any not to, but they 'don't interest' him


----------



## Jazzz (May 16, 2011)

That is so harsh firedrake!! hes probably scared and just wont admit it =/

i got mine because we looked after a coastal that got hit by a car and we all fell in love with him =] still took a few months of gentle persuasion though


----------



## TaraLeigh (May 16, 2011)

I started off with frogs and turtles then met my partner who had snakes and lizards. Now we live together and our collection has grown rapidly. I want it to increase more, immensely but it's just a matter of future.... larger/more enclosures.... prices of enclosures.... prices of food.... prices of vet bills.... prices of accessories, prices of this, that and the other.... I'm happy to get more of everything but I feel a bit guilty, for lack of a better word when I suggest/ask about new additions. His face.... the tone.... the we already have enough.... Ahh.... I'm just obsessed.


----------



## snakes123 (May 16, 2011)

6 years to let me get a snake, two months ago they let me get two geckos, so im still not there yet


----------



## Rissa (May 16, 2011)

We were offered one of a pair of Bredlis and I said we would only get them if we took the pair, there was no begging or pleading it is just our 12 year old who wants to be a vet that has trouble with us having them.


----------



## wranga (May 16, 2011)

you have the wrong partner. my girlfriend asked me yesterday if her son could have a couple of snakes. how smart was i getting her son interested in my hobby lol


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (May 16, 2011)

i dont have a Partner,girls have even refused to meet me i have met online cause of snakes


----------



## kawasakirider (May 16, 2011)

My gf came up with the idea. I had always liked snakes, but wasn't aware they were so easy to come by. When I realised they could be had cheap we were all over it. Got two snakes less then 24 hours after the idea came to fruition, lol.


----------



## lgotje (May 16, 2011)

keep the pimp hand strong


----------



## Black.Rabbit (May 16, 2011)

I would just get one anyway. It's your life too...


----------



## Firedrake (May 16, 2011)

D: I love them, I'd give (almost) anything for him to be interested, just _once, _in something that I am. I know if I get one he will suddenly become interested, but I just can't get over the first 'no.' Although a frog is a start, I don't like them nearly as much as snakes


----------



## DanNG (May 16, 2011)

My girlfriend fell in love with a children's which got me hooked.. But we generally support each other in whatever we pursue..


----------



## Firedrake (May 16, 2011)

Mind you, he showed a VERY slight interest when I was looking at how to convert a tv unit into an enclosure but as soon as I asked, it went back to 'no I don't want one and I won't live with you if you're gonna get one'


----------



## Crystal..Discus (May 16, 2011)

Only took four and a half minutes to convince my other half.

So I guess that makes me a pro?


----------



## Black.Rabbit (May 16, 2011)

Firedrake said:


> it went back to 'no I don't want one and I won't live with you if you're gonna get one'


 
Gosh.. that's a bit harsh


----------



## Wookie (May 16, 2011)

Daryl_H said:


> plant the idea and let them think its there idea!!! works every time just some take longer than others


 
Sometimes you have to go into 3 dream levels to do that


----------



## kawasakirider (May 16, 2011)

Firedrake said:


> Mind you, he showed a VERY slight interest when I was looking at how to convert a tv unit into an enclosure but as soon as I asked, it went back to 'no I don't want one and I won't live with you if you're gonna get one'


 

Then it's obviously way beyond disinterest, there's no reason (if he's not scared) for you not to have a snake just because he doesn't want one. If he is prepared to move out over it, he obviously has a phobia.


----------



## dossy (May 16, 2011)

i made a deal with dad that if i got a B in english i could keep reptiles/ he gets me a licence for it and if i got a B in math i could actuly buy myself a lizrd...i got the B's and got a cbd, 3 months later mum found out and all hell broke loose


----------



## snakeluvver (May 16, 2011)

The only reason my mum let me get a snake is because my father passed away and I had to leave my beautiful cats in Dubai, I guess my mum wanted to help partially fill the void.

OOps just realized the title said partners, not parents. My bad.


----------



## hrafna (May 16, 2011)

luckily for me the wife has wanted snakes too! so once the kids showed an interest that was it, time to buy!


----------



## Bradchip (May 16, 2011)

I have a coastal and a bredli. I met my partner after I had my snakes. Initially she didn't really like them, and was definitely weary of them (not fearful...just weary). She did enjoy looking at them in their cabinets though. She told me that it'd freak her out...but she wanted to see a feeding. 

The look of horror on her face was absolutely classic, but I think she's a little desensitized to it now. She actually likes taking both snakes out in the sun and having a play with them, although she won't get them out of the enclosure, although I'm sure that'll happen eventually  She actually said that she wants to have a go at feeding them sometime. I think the speediness at which they strike really freaked her...as well as the size of the food they can devour (as well as the thawing of the rat).

What was initially horror, has turned to fascination. She's getting better and better with them all the time!


----------



## Firedrake (May 17, 2011)

Sounds like you guys have great partners/parents. Only pets I was allowed ever were silkworms and any bugs we found in the garden, actually bred snails in my bedroom at one point but then mum found them  Hence my being moved out of home and I thought I would be allowed my own pet for once. Mind it didn't take dad long to start wanting to watch tv with a friends baby chickens we were looking after lol. He ended up being the one who would ask for a hold


----------



## angie90 (May 17, 2011)

Had no trouble convincing my partner about the snakes! But a dog is a whole other ball game, go figure! Ive started leaving awesome facts about the breed I want on his Facebook to convince him lol, 1 a day, but he hasn't budged just yet.


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 17, 2011)

Maybe some reverse psychology, just say if you don't like it fine don't live here but I am getting one. Maybe he wont know what to do with himself and beg forgiveness.


----------



## angie90 (May 17, 2011)

Bahahha that'd be tricky we both own our house lol. Nah he'll budge I have a year of convincing to go. He's going to the gulf next year (defence force) so I've still got the 'but I'll need company!' up my sleeve


----------



## Firedrake (May 17, 2011)

Haha yeah to keep 'midnight visitors' away  I would consider the reverse psychology too but it's probably going to be a house his boss gives him that we end up in  It will take way too long to get one through my work even though I've put my name down just in case.


----------



## TaraLeigh (May 17, 2011)

equinny said:


> Gosh.. that's a bit harsh



Yeah just a bit!
=[ Firedrake..... Do you love him? Does he love you?
It sounds horrible but it doesn't sound worth it.
You need to be happy, with or without a snake.
You need to love and to be loved in life.


----------



## Chris1 (May 17, 2011)

no convincing needed, if he doesnt like it he knows where the door is, lol,..

28 animals, 28 tantrums and lots of blissful months of peace where he isnt talking to me in protest, and hes still here,...lets see what the next year brings, hehehehe

i did make the mistake of asking, once, somewhere between critters 4 and 5 he said it would be nice to be asked, so the next time i did, just to humour him, and he said no. so i laughed and said it wasnt an actual question, i was trying to be polite.

while he does get the crappers with new additions i often catch him talking to the lizards, or cuddled up with the lizards, offering the lizards treats, hes not so much of a a snake and geckos guy, but loves the beardies and shingles.(while still complaining his butt off),...


----------



## Fiamma (May 17, 2011)

Firedrake said:


> Haha wish that would work, first time I asked I got 'no and don't ask again' from my bf -_- However he's decided a frog is ok? I still think if he saw a hatchie and got to hold it, after a while he'd be asking me for one...his reason is that he wants a dog and snakes don't interest him, I can have one he just won't be living with me :S
> 
> I want a Stimson and there are so many reasons to get one and hardly any not to, but they 'don't interest' him



Hey Firedrake...Is it always about him? If you want a Stimson get one and let him get his dog. Sure he won't move out cause of an itty bitty cute hatchling, like someone said he's prob scared of snakes, he might come around.

Sooooo hope you're organising your purchase...cheers Deb


----------



## Inspiration (May 17, 2011)

I'm single lol. Makes it soooo much easier. If I want something, or if my daughter wants something, we'll talk it through and work out if it suits our lives at that point in time then go from there. We were renting and moving around a bit til she was a little over 1, so getting pets before settling was just not the right thing to do but since settling we can do so much more.


----------



## Wallypod (May 17, 2011)

It costs me a new guitar pedel for every new animal i want, but if i sell one to buy a new one i don't. She agreed to this before i told her i wanted a death adder and a eastern brown. She is now very cautious about making deals with me about reptiles lol.


----------



## saximus (May 17, 2011)

Find someone you know who has them and get him to hold one of theirs. Once he sees what beautiful animals they are for himself he should be convinced.
I was told I'm allowed ten. I agreed to this straight away but then realised I'm already up to seven :/


----------



## Firedrake (May 17, 2011)

Yes still organizing to pick one out, he just doesn't know and as I need a place to stay first because his sister is kicking us out  I don't have a license just yet. Gonna make him come with me to look at some hatchies when I get around to calling lol


----------



## Torah (May 17, 2011)

Was never allowed when I was at home so I Moved out , got all my reps and then moved back lol

and truelly if they had a problem Id move out rather than get rid of my reps ! Id dump a boyfriend before getting rid of my reps ! and I probably leave a job before getting rid of my reps ! They are my family now !


----------



## alilhayden (May 17, 2011)

my mum agreed on letting me get my spotted if i wasnt going to want any more pets,,,, 5 months after i got a jungle which i paid for instead...she has said NO MORE so im deciding on getting 2 6ft olives and rock up to the house, if she has a problem talk to the olives >.<


----------



## Kyro (May 17, 2011)

I'm lucky that my partners as big a reptile addict as I am so we have never had that issue. 
Firedrake your biggest mistake was asking him, you should have just told him your getting a snake, don't ask:lol: & for those of you that still live at home but can afford reptiles don't inflict your hobby on your parents, move out:lol:


----------



## Greenmad (May 17, 2011)

Kyro said:


> I'm lucky that my partners as big a reptile addict as I am so we have never had that issue.
> 
> Im in the same vote my partner loves them as much as me, she has even surprised me with a GTP for my birthday last year. I wont trade this one in shes a keeper lol.


----------



## nonamesleft (May 17, 2011)

My Father was petrified of snakes to the point i had to take my enclosure downstairs when my parents came to visit. Now my parents have a snake of their own, and he loves holding mine whe i get them out. You might be suprised.


----------



## Firedrake (May 17, 2011)

Lol yeah I worked that out as soon as I'd asked. I'm still getting one I'll just get a very small one  Planning to get the license and keep the snake at mum's place and change the address when I get my own house. Is that allowed?


----------



## Kyro (May 17, 2011)

Firedrake just put your mums address on your license then change it when you get your own place
Greenmad that's an awesome present, I might have to drop a few hints to my lovely man before my birthday:lol:


----------



## Firedrake (May 17, 2011)

I will do that as soon as I get paid, I don't have a spare hundred laying around atm and I gotta start collecting the essentials for a soon-to-be-made click-clack 

Hey do I have to keep it at mum's if the address is on my license?


----------



## Kyro (May 17, 2011)

No just change your address when you move & they will most likely send you a new copy of your license with the correct address


----------



## Firedrake (May 17, 2011)

I mean to start with, if the address that's on my license isn't the one I'm keeping it at (although it probably will be) would I get in trouble?


----------



## Kyro (May 17, 2011)

If they found out you might get in trouble because I know in nsw you have to put the address where your reptiles are kept but if it's only going to be for a few weeks or so I wouldn't stress too much about it, it might be worth giving them a ring to find out for sure.


----------



## Firedrake (May 17, 2011)

I'd end up keeping it with mum anyway I think, I wouldn't want to risk my bf killing it in the move :S My little (18 yr old) brother loves snakes I'm sure he would look after it for me for a while if I can't get there.


----------



## TaraLeigh (May 17, 2011)

Killing it!? Really!?
I think I should keep my thoughts to myself.


----------



## Firedrake (May 17, 2011)

Haha I mean accidentally, I don't think he would do it on purpose


----------



## Craig2 (May 17, 2011)

I had all mine in the shed then moved them into the lounge room 
she did not speak to me for a week, would not go in the loungeroom ect ect 
She told me i have her or the snakes So I moved out & Left the snakes there. Only took 2 days and she was begging me to come back.
Strange how quickly ppl get over things when they are losing something...SNAKES HAVE NOT BEEN AN ISSUE SINCE....


----------



## moosenoose (May 17, 2011)

My wife HATES my snakes :lol: (Even though I know she understands how much I love them and wouldn't wish anything bad to happen to them because of this)...she HATES my elapids even more! My daughter was hiding my lowlands copperheads in her bedside drawer for awhile - until I got them set up properly – so I always had the kids onboard (and as such have a healthy respect for snakes) If I had to wait for permission I'd never had been allowed to keep them. What I wanted wasn’t going to affect her, so as far as I was concerned it wasn’t going to be her choice. 

Life is too short for people to be holding others back from their passions. Partners shouldn’t be there preventing one another from doing new things or taking up new hobbies (no, I’m not talking about swingers clubs or organizing six-somes :lol. She was delighted (not) when I told her I’ve applied for my firearms license and getting back into shooting – again, not her choice. If I respected every wish she ever had, I might as well have bronzed myself and stood in a corner. Compromise? That’s a word I hear plenty of! Errrrrr….I’ll only keep Allans lolly snakes, and be the only 40yr old running around with a cap gun.

Partners, wives, husbands should be there to encourage, support and allow each other to flourish, not impose limits, regulate and control one another because ideally that’s how they wish to view their partner. That sort of thing breeds resentment. I don’t impose, regulate or control, and expect the same in return. If you’re pulling your weight, available, courteous and all the other things you should be, then it’s a two-way street as far as I’m concerned, and if they don’t like it, tell them to take the nearest side street – unless of course you’re under the thumb :lol:


----------



## cement (May 17, 2011)

Once i finally completed my Jedi training, I found that nothing was impossible.


----------



## Kyro (May 17, 2011)

Off topic but Moosenoose I will always remember the pic's of your kid's with the massive olive python, they were the most gorgeous pic's & i'm not at all suprised your daughter now pinches your copperheads:lol:


----------



## moosenoose (May 17, 2011)

The kids were always getting snakes tossed into their beds at night for a cuddle when they were younger. But knowing my wife doesn’t like them, I’d never have tossed one at her or pressured her into handling them (even though it’d probably be beneficial :lol

She thinks I want to bump her off with the rifle, but I said it would have been quieter and less suspicious using an adder in her bed :lol: ......she has trust issues hehe I don't help :lol:


----------



## Londos1990 (May 17, 2011)

My partners recent and she hates them I have 5 but she wants it reduced, but I've compromised saying I'll sell some, as long as I can buy the one I've always wanted n my first one never gets sold, it worked I've gotta reduce to 3 tho, he main reasons tho are the cost, she won't touch em tho, but working on it.


----------



## Firedrake (May 17, 2011)

Haha have any of you noticed its been mostly the guy telling the girl she doesn't have a choice? I think girls are alot less likely to fight something if they feel they would lose him over it. I'm gonna get my license and see how it goes but I'm not expecting a miraculous turn around. If he really feels I'm not worth putting up with snakes for, he obviously doesn't care as much as I think.


----------



## moosenoose (May 17, 2011)

Londos1990 said:


> My partners recent and she hates them I have 5 but she wants it reduced, but I've compromised saying I'll sell some, as long as I can buy the one I've always wanted n my first one never gets sold, it worked I've gotta reduce to 3 tho, he main reasons tho are the cost, she won't touch em tho, but working on it.


 
For God sakes, don't go backwards man! :lol:


----------



## Chris1 (May 17, 2011)

Firedrake said:


> Haha have any of you noticed its been mostly the guy telling the girl she doesn't have a choice? I think girls are alot less likely to fight something if they feel they would lose him over it. I'm gonna get my license and see how it goes but I'm not expecting a miraculous turn around. If he really feels I'm not worth putting up with snakes for, he obviously doesn't care as much as I think.



hahahahaha i bet my boy wishes that was true,......!!!


----------



## Firedrake (May 17, 2011)

Of course there are exceptions lol but so far its mostly been 'my gf hates/dislikes my snakes but she puts up with them' wish I could get that to work with my bf


----------



## kawasakirider (May 17, 2011)

Londos1990 said:


> My partners recent and she hates them I have 5 but she wants it reduced, but I've compromised saying I'll sell some, as long as I can buy the one I've always wanted n my first one never gets sold, it worked I've gotta reduce to 3 tho, he main reasons tho are the cost, she won't touch em tho, but working on it.


 
They were there before her.

My mrs wants me to stop riding, and to not get a road bike. I told her its me with the bikes, or you on your own. She only cares about my safety, but she will have to put up with it.


----------



## NotoriouS (May 17, 2011)

I just bought some and brought them home... no convincing required. They stay in my garage/gym, I clean em, feed em, etc.. she has nothing to do with them so doesn't really care. She does get annoyed because I have more photos of them then I do of her on my phone


----------



## Firedrake (May 17, 2011)

He's probably worried I'd spend more time with them than with him lol


----------



## saximus (May 17, 2011)

Firedrake said:


> He's probably worried I'd spend more time with them than with him lol


 This will happen. Don't tell him that though...


----------



## Kyro (May 17, 2011)

If I really really want something & my man won't agree then it's time to give him a few things he really want's:lol: use your imagination girls & you can get almost anything


----------



## saximus (May 17, 2011)

Kyro said:


> If I really really want something & my man won't agree then it's time to give him a few things he really want's:lol: use your imagination girls & you can get almost anything


 Dirty trick!


----------



## Firedrake (May 17, 2011)

Haha he already gets everything he wants and more! Maybe I should start making things 'treats' rather than just spoiling him....


----------



## Kyro (May 17, 2011)

Yeah & it works everytime :lol:

Well firedrake your being too nice then, time to get nasty:lol:


----------



## Firedrake (May 17, 2011)

But he sulks when he doesn't get things and always makes me feel terrible like I'm torturing him


----------



## saximus (May 17, 2011)

The phrase "man up" comes to mind. I have no idea why though...


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 17, 2011)

Firedrake said:


> But he sulks when he doesn't get things and always makes me feel terrible like I'm torturing him


No offense but he sounds like a spoilt brat and it's probably about time you let him know he can't always get his own way as relationships are about two people working together not one pandering to every whim of the other.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 17, 2011)

This is where corsets work best! 

I just sorta told my GF i was getting some more snakes. She said no. I said I'll take you to Sydney. 
Problem solved.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 17, 2011)

Jannico said:


> This is where corsets work best!
> 
> I just sorta told my GF i was getting some more snakes. She said no. I said I'll take you to Sydney.
> Problem solved.


 
um not sure i wanna know what corsets have to do with convincing her?


----------



## saximus (May 17, 2011)

He wore one while telling her he'd take her to Sydney


----------



## kawasakirider (May 17, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> um not sure i wanna know what corsets have to do with convincing her?


 
It's a girl trying to convince a guy. If she wears a corset while she asks, I'm sure he is more likely to give the correct answer.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 17, 2011)

saximus said:


> He wore one while telling her he'd take her to Sydney


 
hehehe! thats the mental picture I had saximus.


----------



## Firedrake (May 17, 2011)

Well he either sulks, calls me a bitch and chucks a tantrum or tells me I don't know what I'm talking about and does what he wants anyway...I'd love to tell him to get over it I just don't see the point in the fighting after I say it lol. When I have my own house I'll just tell him he doesn't have to live with the snakes, but I'm having them. Besides it's either that or a tattoo


----------



## mysnakesau (May 17, 2011)

I didn't ask my husband. I told him I was buying a snake. I made the mistake of 'asking' my ex for stuff and all I ever got was NO. I don't ask anymore, I do, within reason of course.


----------



## kawasakirider (May 17, 2011)

Firedrake said:


> Well he either sulks, calls me a bitch and chucks a tantrum or tells me I don't know what I'm talking about and does what he wants anyway...I'd love to tell him to get over it I just don't see the point in the fighting after I say it lol. When I have my own house I'll just tell him he doesn't have to live with the snakes, but I'm having them. Besides it's either that or a tattoo


 
Question why you can't have them if they simply don't interest him, ask him if he has an underlying fear. Obviously he is scared of them because if it was just disinterest it wouldn't matter.

Now that you've put him on the spot, and asked him if he was a scaredy cat, he won't want his masculinity to be under question so he'll probably tell you to go ahead.

It doesn't make sense that you can't have one just because they "don't interest him", he's scared.


----------



## Chris1 (May 17, 2011)

Firedrake said:


> Well he either sulks, calls me a bitch and chucks a tantrum or tells me I don't know what I'm talking about and does what he wants anyway...I'd love to tell him to get over it I just don't see the point in the fighting after I say it lol. When I have my own house I'll just tell him he doesn't have to live with the snakes, but I'm having them. Besides it's either that or a tattoo


 

so, does he do everything you want? (tell him for not getting a snake you want your name tattoed on his forehead, lol)
and how do you respond if you dont get your way?

next time he wants a boys night out, throw the same kinda tanty he does to you, sulk, carry it on for much longer than you should, then tell him thats how pathetic he looks when he does it.
he does sound like a spoilt child (and scarily similar to my doofus head)

cant imagine how horrible my life would be by now if he'd gotten away with even 1 tantrum,...bite that bad behaviour in the butt before it starts to ruin your life!!


----------



## Kimberlyann (May 17, 2011)

I had to try n con my parents into letting me have a snake and it never happened so i moved out, when i got with my partner he already had a snake, first words i ever spoke to him was "ok can you get ur snake out now" now my mum loves me snakes the god damn idiot and we own 10 snakes 2 beardies and a turtle (among all the other animals) and our 16month old LOVES all animals and isnt scared of a thing, shes sitting on my lap at the moment petting the adult beardie sitting on my chest lol


----------



## Jewyy95 (May 17, 2011)

My Mum Let me buy my first two beardies. She wasnt into any reptile but the beardies she loved, .
I told her im getting a snake this week and she is going off about not getting one. But she gonna have a little suprise this week when she walks in and theres a Little striped carpet python looking at her.


----------



## tjm83 (May 17, 2011)

my ex always told me shed move out if i ever upgraded my blue tongues and dragons to a snake which was great because when i brought home my first snake thats exactly what she did now i have a wonderful girlfriend and we have our own little zoo together


----------



## Firedrake (May 17, 2011)

I'm not perfect either, and I do throw the occasional tantrum too, but not every time he asks for something. Usually its me suggesting the things he likes, not because _I_ like them, but because _he _likes them and I still get complaints that I don't appreciate him or the things he does for me...so as soon as I have some money and some time, I'm going to send in the application form and get myself a hatchie (or more), whether he likes it or not. Besides the fact that he 'isn't interested' I also get 'its not something I want in my life' and I'm pretty sure that means he's scared :/


----------



## saximus (May 17, 2011)

Yeah not gonna comment on your relationship (I've had plenty of that myself and hate it) but you should do it for yourself and he can suck it up. They are incredible creatures and you won't regret it


----------



## TaraLeigh (May 17, 2011)

tjm83 said:


> my ex always told me shed move out if i ever upgraded my blue tongues and dragons to a snake which was great because when i brought home my first snake thats exactly what she did now i have a wonderful girlfriend and we have our own little zoo together



It went from a Stimsons Python called Mikey [as mentioned above] that I fell in love with instantly and is probably one of the reasons we are actually together and Poseidon the Centralian Carpet to getting the Olive, Alecia together.... now we have 8 snakes and uhhh.... babe.... I told you I'm getting A BHP at the end of the month but is now a good time to tell you it's actually 2?

I wish other couples loved, respected, trusted, etc each other as much as we do. It's sad to see how some people live. It makes me SO angry and upset that people are trapped, or even are not and don't get out anyway, in a relationship displaying any less than what the main idea of being in a relationship should be like. I have so much to say.


----------



## Firedrake (May 17, 2011)

This would be the first thing I've done just for me in a few years, every time I try to do something for me it ends up being something for him  I can't wait til I get paid so I can send off for my license, how long does it take?


----------



## TaraLeigh (May 17, 2011)

Shouldn't take too long once it's all done and sent off. Couple of weeks max?
I really hope everything works out for the best hunibunch!


----------



## Firedrake (May 17, 2011)

While I'm waiting I'll start preparing  gotta make myself a click-clack and call up Dave to see what he's got on offer. And where do I get frozen mice around here??


----------



## Bradchip (May 17, 2011)

I reeeallly hate commenting on other peoples relationships...but it all seems rather one sided 

Great to see you reclaiming something back Firedrake  Keep us updated on when you get your new little snakey


----------



## Firedrake (May 18, 2011)

Will do, there will be _plenty_ of pics


----------



## Nighthawk (May 18, 2011)

whoops


----------



## Australis (May 18, 2011)

Just tell him you really want to start having kids...but having a pet python will do.


----------



## Firedrake (May 18, 2011)

Haha that was my first arguement...he didn't buy it


----------



## Snakewoman (May 19, 2011)

I don't have a partner at the moment and I certainly won't be pairing up with someone who doesn't want to live in a house full of snakes. I plan on having more and possibly breeding in the future, and I won't be letting anyone squash that dream. I can relate to you to kawasakirider, I love bikes and even though I'll be 22 in a few months my mother doesn't want me having one. She never liked the idea of me on a bike, and one morning she called from work to tell me a friend of ours had been killed on his motorcycle. We later found out that he was doing 120 in a 60 zone, had he been obeying the speed limit it never would have happened. My mother was in a bike club when she was 17, and she lost a few people in accidents... perhaps I'll have to wait until she passes on which hopefully isn't for a long time.


----------



## Pinoy (May 19, 2011)

At first my partner hated snakes so I took her to a friends place for a BBQ and this friend just happened to have a garage full of snakes, lizards and frogs 
She saw me handling some of the bigger snakes and thought it was pretty cool, but didn't want to touch them.
Eventually, I got her to get over her fear of scaled animals, by letting her hold a bearded dragon. 
From there, she wanted to try and handle bigger things and she now handles an 8 foot coastal by herself  (with me watching of course)

She still has a fear of frogs though. I haven't really helped that (not a fan of frogs). Just last night I asked her to get the mail out of the mailbox knowing there was a big green tree frog in there. I giggled like a little girl watching her stick her head in there to see what mail was in there LOL.


----------



## TaraLeigh (May 19, 2011)

Haha that's evil but makes me laugh because they can't hurt her and I love them =p


----------



## Londos1990 (May 19, 2011)

yea i know, she made the mistake of letting me get the one ive always wanted before selling any  is that a win haha?

Tahlia, bikes are the best thing ever invented, so much freedom, and theres not feeling like being on one, everyone has the wrong idea of bikes, its the people around that do the damage, but if your an aware danger 99.9% of the time every situation you can get out of.


----------



## saximus (May 19, 2011)

And it makes you a better driver too imo.


----------



## Firedrake (May 19, 2011)

My brother's agreed to look after snakey while I'm looking for a more permanent place to stay   I'm so happy I can't wait!!!! I don't have a credit card, so I don't know if I can buy stuff online, how should I go about getting the heating for my baby?


----------



## Naga_Kanya (May 27, 2011)

Firedrake said:


> Well he either sulks, calls me a bitch and chucks a tantrum or tells me I don't know what I'm talking about and does what he wants anyway...I'd love to tell him to get over it I just don't see the point in the fighting after I say it lol. When I have my own house I'll just tell him he doesn't have to live with the snakes, but I'm having them. Besides it's either that or a tattoo



He calls you a bitch and tells you you don't know what you're talking about? That's not cool. Seriously, I'm with Kaotikjezta; he sounds like a spoilt brat, and that's not a respectful way to treat someone you're supposed to love. There seem to be slightly more snake-loving boys than girls; find yourself a man with his own collection, then the only arguments about snake ownership will be who saw the ad first and which one of you's going to buy it. Or be single and be a Crazy Snake Lady.

Get the tattoo, too. They're awesome and just as addictive as snakes.

*Good luck*, Firedrake; congratulations on doing something for yourself, and I hope your new snake's a darling, whatever s/he ends up being. Please keep us posted!!

My guy's got his own snakes; we knew each other for years before we got together and I found out later it was my snake that inspired him to get his own. We like the same sorts of snakes, too, which is handy, and we also like building stuff together, so designing new vivaria is fun.


----------



## Firedrake (May 28, 2011)

Thanks Naga I've sent off my application so hopefully in a few weeks I'll get my license and he won't have a choice...and yes I'm getting the tattoo/s regardless but that may have to wait til I've saved some more money after snakey  

PS I have another 'snake friendly' man in mind if this one decides I'm not worth it


----------



## Naga_Kanya (May 28, 2011)

Oh, yay for you, Firedrake! ON all counts. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Firedrake (May 28, 2011)

I can't wait I've picked a few names already now just to see if they suit when I get my baby  Gotta buy some batteries for my cam so I can take lots of pics


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 28, 2011)

Hahaha I met my girlfriend when I was out catching geckos. She has just gotten a license and I am giving here a CBD. 
I am not a snake person but she has no problems with them either apart from being smart enough to stay a good arm or twos length away from an angry jungle.


----------



## unicorns_dreams (May 28, 2011)

I asked for 1, and my partner said ok, only one snake allowed upstairs, he doesn't like them he has touched mine but he is totally freaked out about them, I now have 3 downstairs, he didn't mention that i couldn't have them there, and I'm working on 3 more with him, and as long as I dont bring them near him its ok


----------



## Pinoy (May 28, 2011)

I'm currently at a mates place who has been trying to convince his missus to let him get a snake. 
She's really against it and all she can say is she doesn't like snakes, can't say why though...

Now that I'm here, it's two against one and I'm a better debater than he is lol. 

Our main argument point at the moment is the aunt she doesn't like, hates snakes and won't come over if he gets one hehe. 

I reckon he'll have a snake soon


----------



## Firedrake (May 28, 2011)

I found a guy who doesn't really like snakes but is open to any species of lizard, we have tons in common and he won't just say no to a snake....only problem is he lives in SA....but thats easily fixed  now all I gotta find out is just how much my man hates snakes >.>


----------



## Pinoy (May 28, 2011)

Re- my other post above...

We won! We won! 

But he's only allowed to get one. But it's better than nothing.
Pretty sure it'll only be one... 

For now hehehe.


----------



## Bradchip (May 28, 2011)

Got my girlfriend to feed my Centralian tonight. Was pretty stoked that she did it, although she was pretty freaked out how fast my bredli moved once it picked up the scent. 

Considering when I first met her she didn't like my animals much at all...this is a bit of a victory. She likes my coastal a lot more than the bredli though.


----------



## Firedrake (Jun 2, 2011)

HAHA! No need to move to SA now, bf finally admitted it wouldn't really bother him if I got a snake and when we get our own place it can move in with us  I've sent the money and my licence application on tuesday so in a few days I should have it back and I've started looking around for the supplies for my click-clack. On which note, would it be ok to use a desk lamp for heating/lighting? And would you believe it, Kmart has sold out of sistema 7L containers  Does anyone in South/Port Hedland have a spare heat mat/cord?

And/or breed mice?


----------



## Radar (Jun 2, 2011)

My partner and I convinced each other we should have close to a hundred reps, and a heap of scorps and spiders. We hate each other for it and both insist it was the other persons idea to keep so many. We must be pretty convincing... :lol:

On a serious note though, so glad I don't have to have this fight with my current partner, it got old pretty fast with the previous ones.


----------

